# Disk Boot Failure, Insert System Disk And Press Enter



## wishmonger0 (Oct 21, 2003)

last year i installed a version of linux on a computer i wasn't using. I went away to school and came back to find that when i boot i receive this error message.....DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER..... i've tried using the linux boot disk to fix the problem but the computer continually hangs on trying to locate my cdrom and when it does give me the option to id which cdrom drive i have.. it no longer gives me my atapi drive as an option. my boot order in bios is as follows....cd....floppy...hd1..hd2. bios recognizes the cd drive and will attempt to even install linux from it if i put the linux install disk in. but linux will not compleat a re-install. Any opinions, comments, or otherwise are appreciated. however, i'm really looking to format my hard drives and just do a clean install. is there a way to do this?


----------



## wishmonger0 (Oct 21, 2003)

forgot to mention, i'm using linux 7.0 software.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

The machine isn't seeing a bootloader such as LILO or Grub ... you'll need to boot with a linux boot disk and reinstall LILO or grub. If you need help please let us know.


----------

